# Saddles for horses with big shoulders



## sammiea (20 May 2008)

I know this is a sort of needle in a hay sack kinda question but.... what sort of gp saddles are suited to horses with big shoulders?


----------



## moocow (20 May 2008)

My mare has big shoulders and I found it hard to get a saddle to fit. A medium width saddle would fit perfect at the withers but further down at the shoulder (just at the knee rolls) it was too tight. I got a Berneys saddle over here in ireland and it fits her perfectly and I love it. I don't know if they are available in the UK though


----------



## Scarlett (20 May 2008)

I had this with my TB, narrow high withers but a huge shoulder, he was actually made lame through wearing a wintec that squeezed his shoulder too much...

I eventually got a Saddle Company saddle, mainly for the fact it was adjustable and partly because the area of the saddle that sits over the shoulders isnt rigid like on most saddles, its 'floppy' alomost and thus puts no pressure on the shoulder. He now has a Saddle Co event saddle that is forward cut over the shoulder and he goes brilliantly in it as its doesnt restrict his action...

I would deffinatley recommend looking into them....


----------



## BeckyD (20 May 2008)

I have an Albion K2 GP on my massive-shouldered boy.  It has big "gussets" I think my saddler said which fit his shoulder suitably.  She was a bit mortified at the size of his shoulders when she first saw him


----------



## rachier (20 May 2008)

Just had a Barsby GP 720 fitted on my 16.2 cob with loaded shoulders and relatively large wither, ideal for me because i have long legs and need a forward cut saddle whereas Hugos shoulders were saying not! 
Fits perfectly although i had to settle for a smaller seat size due to his short back!!!!

So much for buying a easy HW cob!!!!!


----------



## the watcher (20 May 2008)

Saddle company are good, and unless you are set upon doing big jumping you could consider a working hunter saddle


----------



## Sarah1 (20 May 2008)

My boy is short coupled, flat backed &amp;, so I've been told, all shoulder!  My saddle fitter fitted an Exselle event saddle for him!
It's a decent saddle for a decent price - don't get me wrong I'd love a WOW saddle but funds just will not allow at the moment - the saddle does it's job &amp; fits my boy so I can't grumble!


----------



## Ezme (20 May 2008)

Ooo great thread. Our brabant/boulanaise saddle doesn't fit and our harness maker said he has the biggest most oddly shaped shoulder he's seening in his 40odd year career. He measured him for a full collar and apparently its going ot be square.... Definatly going to pass on saddle company saddles idea. now if only we could raise the money! I feel a competition coming on


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 May 2008)

My Tb has massive shoulders, and he is in a Albion K2 GP!!!!


----------



## Sags_Deer (20 May 2008)

dont get a wow whatever you do.


----------



## KatB (20 May 2008)

Ideals, Excelles and Barnsby's all fit horses with big shoulders very well. My horse has HUGE shoulders, and Barnsby and Ideal were the best make for him


----------



## amabelscott (20 May 2008)

Barnsby's are good for big shoulders!


----------



## christine48 (20 May 2008)

mine has got huge shoulders. Just got a Sue Carson dressage saddle which seems fine. We also ordered a devoucoux for jumping and after waiting since March it finally arrived and doesn't fit. So maybe Devoucoux aren't ideal for big shoulders.


----------

